# Money order



## thebirdhi (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi ppl i have never filled out a money order before and i need help.


Pay to the
order of: _______________________________<- I put the name of the person that iam sending this to right


__________________________________________________
^
^
Purchaser, signer for drawer/ this is where i put my signeture right


Address:____________________________________
Issuer/ Drawer i dont know what to put here, I searched but it said you put your addresses but i want to make sure beacause i dont want to screw it up.


Please answere I need it today bc i want to send it today


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

thebirdhi said:


> Hi ppl i have never filled out a money order before and i need help.
> 
> 
> Pay to the
> ...


 You are the issuer


----------



## Hato (Apr 19, 2007)

You are right. You figured out OK. Good luck!


----------



## thebirdhi (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks guys so for the issuer do i put my address


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

thebirdhi said:


> Thanks guys so for the issuer do i put my address


yes........that is correct.


----------

